# Scotch



## HD333 (Dec 5, 2014)

Any Scotch lovers here?

If money was no object what single malt would you give as a gift to a scotch lover?

Give me a few recommendations if possible.

Thanks


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 5, 2014)

It helpto know what region of scotch they like.

Laphroiag makes a very highly regarded scotch, but it's incredibly smoky and peaty.

The more mainstream scotches like Glenlivet and Macallan are always well received.  If you want to be different, the Balvanie Doublewood is a unique offering that is real good.

I would stay away from anything under 12yo.  15 is real good, and 18 starts to open some eyes.  If you get a 25, I'll drive up myself to get a glass for my finders fee.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 5, 2014)

I am a huge fan of Auchantoshen (might be misspelled) Three Wood
http://www.auchentoshan.com/


----------



## fishrising (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll throw curveball at this one...because if they are an avid scotch drinker, then they probably had all the big names.  So, I'd say, go with something different, but still in the scotch/whiskey family:

Delilah's

A $60 something a bottle.  A great drink!  It's a whiskey that thinks its a bourbon.

_"This Limited Release whisky is a homage to Mike Miller's legendary Chicago punk rock whisky bar Delilah's which celebrated its 20th anniversary on 29th August 2013. Developed jointly by John Glaser and Mike Miller, it is an expression of their shared vision that great whisky should be enjoyed by all. It is an intense yet subtly complex Scotch whisky aged in a mix of experimental new American oak barrels and rejuvenated American oak hogsheads. This bestows it with a lovely, intense richness, vanilla character and sweetness. It has been created to be perfect served as a shot with a beer!"_


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2014)

Talisker is very good.  

Laphroiag is indeed quite good, but very strong.  

Dalwhinnie is also pretty good.  

I suggest these because they are just outside of what I would say is the mainstream.  Glenfiddich makes a great Scotch too.  I'd stop at a NH Liquor Outlet and scan the aisles.  They have a ton of varieties.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 5, 2014)

Along the lines of fishrising, for something a little different, to show you can think outside the box, take the road less travelled, and generally get your groove on, maybe something like Defiant Single Malt American Whisky (https://www.defiantwhisky.com/). 100% barley, so tastes like scotch (to me, tastes like bandaids, just like scotch!), but not smoky. Friends who like scotch think it's pretty good, and an interesting riff on tradition.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 5, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> The more mainstream scotches like Glenlivet and Macallan are always well received.  If you want to be different, the Balvanie Doublewood is a unique offering that is real good.
> 
> I would stay away from anything under 12yo.  15 is real good, and 18 starts to open some eyes.



+1 on the Balvenie Doublewood.  This has become my go-to for something good.

I can't really answer the "if money were no object question"....because it always has been.


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

No love for Lagavulin?


----------



## granite (Dec 5, 2014)

I would just try to find some good moonshine, that will really make an impression.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2014)

Tin said:


> No love for Lagavulin?



I'll have to try that.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

Once you drink it there is no going back.


----------



## skifree (Dec 6, 2014)

+1=Lagavulin


----------



## HD333 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Went with a Belvenie 17 yr Double Wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 6, 2014)

Sounds good. I've only had the 12yo.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Cornhead (Dec 6, 2014)

Scotch and water was my diet drink when I drank. Good theory, 86 calories per drink, until you're drunk and get the munchies.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2014)

Try it, you'll love it!!!


----------



## gladerider (Dec 7, 2014)

depends on what the person likes

for me?
oban 18 when i can afford. my staple is glenmorangie original. flavored glenmorangie are meh.

don't like blended. don't like too peaty like laphroig.
lavavulin's finish is not my thing.

talisker, dalwinie, yamazaki, are just ok and don't really move the dial more me.
prefer nice finishes like balvenie and briny finishes like scapa

bourbons are great, but don't drink it too long. can be a bit too sweet for me. i am on elijah craig right now. but, my staple is knob creek.
jack daniels single barrel is very good.

ah, so many to choose from......


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2014)

I like Jim Bean


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 7, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> I like Jim Bean



Be careful getting into the single malts Scotty. The names alone might make your phone commit suicide in protest.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 7, 2014)

gladerider said:


> *bourbons are great*, but don't drink it too long. can be a bit too sweet for me. i am on elijah craig right now. but, my staple is knob creek.
> jack daniels single barrel is very good.
> 
> ah, so many to choose from......



  There's no room for Bourbon in a true scotch drinkers life. :evil: :grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2014)

Bourbon guy myself.  I've tried all sorts of scotch and just can't get into it.


----------



## gladerider (Dec 7, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> There's no room for Bourbon in a true scotch drinkers life. :evil: :grin:



why? you don't like sweet thangs in life? :lol:


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Bourbon guy myself.  I've tried all sorts of scotch and just can't get into it.



I'm the exact opposite. Bourbon is too sweet for me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> There's no room for Bourbon in a true scotch drinkers life. :evil: :grin:



Boy I don't know...

I discovered "Sapling", a maple bourbon made in Southern Vermont. All I can say is holy shit it's good!!!

http://saplingliqueur.com/portfolio-item/sapling-vemont-maple-bourbon-whiskey/

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 8, 2014)

I prefer Bourbon, but am willing to accept a variety of other American whiskeys. Not a fan of the heavier barley bills you sometimes get from the Northwest (tastes Scotchy to me). I do like the ryes coming out of the Northeast. Some of the wheated whiskeys you see out of the middle of the country are quite good, too.

Canadian whiskeys are too thin and sweet. Irish is good, but often thin, Scotch tastes like bandaids and iodine. French whiskey tastes like perfume (only had 1, so maybe an unfair characterization, but hey, it's French, so it's probably true, anyway).

At least 51% corn, 3+ years in new American Oak, 86+ proof. 1 large or 3 regular ice cubes. Sit back, relax, enjoy. That last part applies no matter what the first part is.


----------



## gladerider (Dec 8, 2014)

Ctenidae, if you like rye whiskey try high west double rye.  Good and spicy. 

Also, if you think Irish whisky is too light,  try red breast.  Great stuff.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 8, 2014)

gladerider said:


> Ctenidae, if you like rye whiskey try high west double rye. Good and spicy.
> 
> Also, if you think Irish whisky is too light, try red breast. Great stuff.



I've liked the High West products for what they are, but they do tend a little to the barley side for me. Haven't tried the double rye, though, which may atone for the sins of its brethren. Have to check that out. Red Breast is going on the list!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2014)

gladerider said:


> Ctenidae, if you like rye whiskey try high west double rye.  Good and spicy.
> 
> Also, if you think Irish whisky is too light,  try red breast.  Great stuff.



High West is good.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gladerider (Dec 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> High West is good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



and relatively easy on your wallet :razz: i can pick up a bottle here in NJ under $30


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2014)

Currently enjoying 2 fingers of Glenlivet 12yr that I found in a box in my basement today, THAT I BOUGHT DURING MY 1ST YEAR OF DENTAL SCHOOL IN 1994!!! Glenlivet just gets better with age!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 9, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Currently enjoying 2 fingers of Glenlivet 12yr that I found in a box in my basement today, THAT I BOUGHT DURING MY 1ST YEAR OF DENTAL SCHOOL IN 1994!!! Glenlivet just gets better with age!



Man, that's better than finding a $20 in your ski jacket!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Man, that's better than finding a $20 in your ski jacket!




I know! I thought that that bottle had gotten either drunk by some of my friends at a party way back when or possibly overlooked in a move!  What a great surprise as I was working on cleaning out some of the junk I've had stored in my basement for years yesterday when I pulled a few old note books I had during dental school out of the box and there it was!


----------



## frapcap (Dec 9, 2014)

gladerider said:


> Ctenidae, if you like rye whiskey try high west double rye.  Good and spicy.
> 
> Also, if you think Irish whisky is too light,  try red breast.  Great stuff.



Glad you guys all like High West, too! 
I was a big fan of that when some guys offered it to us after a great day of skiing. I took a swig expecting some cheap shit, but WOW! Not what I expected at all- extremely smooth, slightly sweet. Took a photo of the bottle and I've been asking for it as birthday and xmas gifts ever since. I really like their Bourye (hard to find now) and the double rye. 
I typically drink scotch over Bourbon, but their blends are spot on for my tastes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2014)

frapcap said:


> Glad you guys all like High West, too!
> I was a big fan of that when some guys offered it to us after a great day of skiing. I took a swig expecting some cheap shit, but WOW! Not what I expected at all- extremely smooth, slightly sweet. Took a photo of the bottle and I've been asking for it as birthday and xmas gifts ever since. I really like their Bourye (hard to find now) and the double rye.
> I typically drink scotch over Bourbon, but their blends are spot on for my tastes.



The Campfire is pretty tasty....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gladerider (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow.  Didn't know the fan base for high west was so big.  That's cool.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 10, 2014)

gladerider said:


> Wow.  Didn't know the fan base for high west was so big.  That's cool.



Yep.  And this article is timely:

http://www.sltrib.com/entertainment/1923423-155/high-west-builds-ultimate-whiskey-distillery


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 19, 2014)

Lagavulin 16 is in my top 3 for sure.  The most refined of the Islays, I find.  But honestly, I love bold flavor, especially peat and smoke and phenols and tar........... so my favorite is Laphroaig Cask Strength.  But it's not for the feint of heart, and it's definitely a love/hate type of Scotch.  Not for everyone, and not for every occasion.  Lagavulin is a much safer, and more refined dram.

In the mid-priced Scotches, Ardbeg is the best thing you can buy.  Dalwhinnie is also delectable, but in a very different way.  I'm partial to the Islay malts, but enjoy a good Highland as a close 2nd.

In the actually affordable range, Highland Park 12 is a truly enjoyable single malt.  I have no complaints, and would GLADLY take that over MacCalan, Glen Livet, Glenmorangie, etc.  It's priced comparably, and is worlds better IMO.  However, moving up to the Highland Park 15 is a bit of a disappointment.  But if you splurge for the 18, you'll think you died and went to Heaven!

And don't forget to pair with a fine cigar!  Now that relations are improving with Cuba, maybe you'll soon be able to pair that Lagavulin with a Montecristo #2 (the real Montecristo... not that Dominican Republic BS).


----------



## amf (Dec 19, 2014)

May as well add some peat to the fire here and put in a plug for Compass Box. They take blends to an entirely new level, with some stunning results. My daughter gifted me a bottle of Hedonism. Totally upsets many folks’ preconceived notions of Scotch. You won’t get hit on the head with a brick of peat, but the smoothness rivals some 25+ year single malts I’ve tried.


----------

